# Gaming in central Houston?



## SuperGamera (May 4, 2005)

Does anybody know of open gaming groups in central Houston, prefably inside Beltway 8?  My most recent gaming has been with D20, but I've also played SR, Champions and Traveller over the years.

Thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

Where inside Beltway 8?  That's a big area.  I'm around the WSW area (pretty close to Westpart Tollway) and am looking for a Friday game.


----------



## SuperGamera (May 6, 2005)

Jdvn1,

I work at I-10 and the West Belt, live close to the intersection of 610 and 290, and will be going to saturday classes at St. Thomas in Montrose.  Some thing in that arc is preferrable; the Westpark Tollway area isn't bad, becuase I can get there fairly easily.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 6, 2005)

Oh, I drive by st. Thomas on the way to UH.  Do you know any of these are:
Dragon's Breath
Nan's
Third Planet
C3
?

They're all in roughly the same area -- close to 59 and Shepherd.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 7, 2005)

Hello. Check here for information about our gaming group. It might fit.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 7, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> Hello. Check here for information about our gaming group. It might fit.



Hm, looks like I'm too young for your group... and I"m not sure how far out Bingle is.


----------



## Mark Chance (May 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> Hm, looks like I'm too young for your group... and I"m not sure how far out Bingle is.




We're not sticklers on the age thing, but if that's something you're uncomfortable with, I can dig it. 

I can get from my house to UST in about 15-20 minutes with cooperative traffic. Here's a MapQuest link to my neighborhood.


----------



## Jdvn1 (May 8, 2005)

Mark Chance said:
			
		

> We're not sticklers on the age thing, but if that's something you're uncomfortable with, I can dig it.
> 
> I can get from my house to UST in about 15-20 minutes with cooperative traffic. Here's a MapQuest link to my neighborhood.



May 21, 11am?  I'm gonna try to make it, then.  Should I make a character beforehand, or have a character concept?


----------



## Mark Chance (May 8, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> May 21, 11am?  I'm gonna try to make it, then.  Should I make a character beforehand, or have a character concept?




Cool. Drop me an email at mchance3 at houston dot rr dot com. That'll be easier for me than this board.


----------



## Celtic_Bear (Jul 5, 2005)

*D&D in SW Houston*

Hey,

   I am Starting a 3.5 D&D game set in the Forgotten Realms (Cormyr) on Sundays from Noon-6pm.  Write back if interested:  celtic_bear@hotmail.com

Thanks,

Craig


----------

